# introducing males?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i have a 5 week old fawn satin male and just got a 5week old siamese. i thought i wold try introducing them and the first 5 mins went well and then....there was fighting, there was no blood. i was just wondering if there was anyway that males can live together? anyone with any ideas??they just look so lonely on their own


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had no luck whatsoever, until today. I had to put a young buck in with another buck because I didn't have enough carriers. I tried him with two young dove tans first but they beat him up so I had no choice but to put him in with my giant 8 month old dove stud - who promptly sniffed his behind, licked his ears, then went to sleep. Now, nearly 12 hours later, they're curled up together in the cage. Obviously my dove stud feels he has nothing to prove :lol:

This is the only time it's worked successfully for me, although I do know someone who keeps her bucks together successfully. I think the key is an old male and a young male, then dominance is settled naturally and there's no need for fighting. It's highly unlikely that you will get two males of the same age living together peacefully I'm afraid.

My bucks are always fine on their own though (when they don't have wives). I don't see any difference in their condition, eating habits or behaviour - which means they aren't unhappy alone. If your bucks are in good condition and eating and behaving normally, I wouldn't worry about them 

Sarah xxx


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never had any luck with introducing males even young males - you're best bet is to either leave them alone or seek out some female multimammite mice as I have heard there has been sucess in this pairing working.

There will always be exceptions to the rule but they are very few and far between


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mostly I do this only with related males father/son or brothers. It only works about half the time, and then there are scuffles occasionally. I have to keep a good eye on them to see if they start injuring each other and need to be separated. eliminating things that can climbed in, on, or through helps; I think they get territorial over stuff like that. Limiting space does the same, I think. Older males over a year old sometimes can be placed together, but again you have to watch over them closely, especially for the first few days. I try not to put cages of boys next to, over, or under cages with females, especially ones who are due to give birth or are coming into their first heat. I segregate the boys to their own section of shelving. Cage changing has to managed differently as well. I only remove about half the dirty bedding at any one time, and mix the new stuff with the remaining old stuff. Fresh litter smells like new territory and can set off fighting.

Males that have been bred almost never get along with each other. And males who live together peaceably can start fighting at almost any time. Males that don't have any physical injury can die of stress from dominance behavior, being kept from food or water, excessive harmful grooming; usually the immediate cause in these cases is heart failure.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've heard people can get a mouse neutered. If you're really concerned about the mouse being lonely you can get one or both neutered if you have the funds and a good vet. I breed goats too, and I keep "whethers" (neutered males) with other males or females as companions.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks everyone for your help. i think i will just keep them alone. i wouldnt want any of them geting hurt.


----------

